

With Move to Limit Gun Sales, Facebook Is Caught in Debate - kanamekun
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/05/facebook-to-crack-down-on-illegal-gun-sales/

======
hga
A lot better than the Bloomberg article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7350528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7350528),
acknowledges at least implicitly that private instate sales don't necessarily
require background checks (rarely, in fact), and that the new Facebook
policies are very close to being a nothingburger, as I detail here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7349822)

As a side note, that eBay forbids gun sales is just fine, e.g. GunBroker.com
was launched shortly after that and is a _fantastically_ better auction site,
whereas eBay has become notoriously awful after the initial management team
was replaced by Bain people who don't understand or want its original
clientele, and are futilely trying to turn it into another Amazon. Which
anyone who's been screwed by a dishonest merchant can tell you they aren't
even close to being.

